# Tiny Inline 4 Cylinder IC Plans For Sale



## kcmillin (Sep 5, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe2vioXrIKg[/ame]
 Click Here For The Build Thread 

You can purchase the plans Directly from my website at www.burleighmachine.com 


The "Tiny Inline 4" is a 4 Stroke, 4 Cylinder, OHV, Spark Ignition, Splash Lubrication, Water Cooled, Gas engine. It runs on either Gasoline or Coleman Camping Fuel. The bore is .375" and the Stroke is .500". The camshaft has a 260 Degree Duration, and .041" lift. The valves face measure .156" in diameter. This gives it an RPM range of 2500RPM @ Idle, to over 9000 RPM on a free run. Plans Available Here

 This Engine took 7 months worth of "Free Time" from concept to a running engine. Then there was a couple months of refining to get her in good running shape. With the Plans I will have a full year invested in this engine. I have found it to be a good, reliable engine, and to boast a little bit, it was chosen as the "June Project Of The Month" at HomeModelEngineMachinist.com in 2011.

The TI4 can be built using small hobby size manual machines, and is designed to use Viton O-Rings for piston rings. It is a great engine for someone with experience in Steam and Stirling engines. The plans were made with the hobby machinist in mind, and would be a great first multi-cylinder IC engine project. The small size keeps cost down. The largest piece is the block which can be machined out of a 1 3/4" Square bar of Aluminum, 3 1/2" Long. The Head is solid brass 3/8" thick, and can be described as nothing more than a rectangular bar with a bunch of holes drilled in it. The plans include detailed descriptions of some of the machining aspects, and a full write up on how to make a camshaft the easy way.

There is a total of 32 pages with 30 pages of detailed drawings with machining notes on a few of the pages. I have also included a write-up on making a camshaft the easy way. Once the blank is made, the lobes can be formed in about 20 minutes on the mill, with a rotary table.

The plans include drawings for the entire engine, water pump, radiator, fan and carburetor, with a list of references for materials, and notes on starting the engine. There are detailed views of some of the assemblies like the carb, distributor, and water pump. 

I am confident the engine can be made on small machines like the X2 and Mini Lathe. I am not sure the capacities of the Sherline machines. The biggest limiting factor is the camshaft tunnel, which is a 3/8" hole, 3 1/2" Deep. This could probably be done on a lathe with a clever setup. The largest part is the block which can be made from a 1 3/4" square bar of aluminum 3 1/2" long. 


The plans will be for sale in .pdf format for $40 US, and a hard copy will cost $55. I will accept PayPal as preferred payment method, as it is the easiest, but other arrangements can be made. The file, or hard copy will be sent once payment is received.

[size=10pt][size=10pt]You can purchase the plans Directly from my website at [/size][/size]www.burleighmachine.com 

Kelly Kubischta
ND


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Plans Kel, They look good! Thank you


----------



## the engineer (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks just purchased a set via your website i see they are also on ebay so thought i would save you the sellers fee
many thanks regards john


----------



## paulolondres (Jul 5, 2014)

how much does it cost to make this engine? using the Project?


----------



## barnesrickw (Jul 6, 2014)

Headers are very cool.


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## Ogaryd (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's my tiny 4, this is my first time trying to up load pics, I hope it works.  Gary


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 6, 2014)

Ogaryd
What a buty. Do you have more pics/video of it runing?
CS


----------



## Ogaryd (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Crankshafter, I'll try again,


----------



## BaronJ (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Ogaryd,

Try this !


----------



## Ogaryd (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Baron, I can build an engine with less aggravation than posting a picture. I need to go back to school.


----------



## BaronJ (Jul 7, 2014)

Ogaryd said:


> Thanks Baron, I can build an engine with less aggravation than posting a picture. I need to go back to school.



You're welcome.


----------



## crankincraig (Aug 6, 2014)

Ogaryd that looks beautiful. I started one about a year ago and just now getting back to working on it in my free time ; not much of that lately . Seeing your pictures is giving me some incentive to get my a$$ back in gear. Any idea how long it took you to complete it? I have a log sheet with my hours listed but probably have quite a few pages to fill out before I am done.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Aug 7, 2014)

kcmillin, 

Another set of plans purchased through you'r website.

Thanks,

Now I have the Demon V8, Tiny inline 4 and Jerry Howell's V twin to build.
No pressure,

Might have to write a bucket list I think


----------



## crankincraig (Aug 7, 2014)

rcfreak

Can you tell me if the plans for the demon v8 are available to buy anywhere. I am looking for a set of plans to do a v8 for my next project.


----------



## LittleJohnny (Aug 7, 2014)

crankincraig said:


> rcfreak
> 
> Can you tell me if the plans for the demon v8 are available to buy anywhere. I am looking for a set of plans to do a v8 for my next project.


 
If you get with stevehuckss396 he will set you up. He is the one to talk to about the little demon....


----------



## rcfreak177 (Aug 8, 2014)

crankincraig,

What LittleJohnny said,

stevehuckss396 is the man 


Be sure to start a build thread once you have purchased the plans and started building. The plans are very informative and great value for money.


----------



## crankincraig (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks guys , assuming he is a member here I will see if I can get in touch with him. 

Sure it will be a while until I start it since I am still working on the inline 4.


----------



## rcfreak177 (Aug 8, 2014)

crankincraig said:


> Thanks guys , assuming he is a member here I will see if I can get in touch with him.
> 
> Sure it will be a while until I start it since I am still working on the inline 4.



http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=8892&highlight=demon

Here is the link to the original Demon V8 build by Steve, 
Pull up a seat and Enjoy.

Please be sure to keep us posted on the inline 4. th_wwp

The inline 4 is a great project to start with before tackling the V8
I watched both the builds on these engines as they were updated on HMEM and must say both builders were informative and helpful throughout. Credit to both guys.


----------



## crankincraig (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks , funny you posted that link. I was just scrolling through it quick , going to go back to it when I get time to go through it more thoroughly , Exactly what I am looking for.

I sent Steve a message so I will wait to hear back from him.

Again thanks for the help guys , it's great to be back after a long hiatus.


----------



## Ogaryd (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Crankincraig, The tiny4 took about a 10 months to build and was easy to make run. It was a fun build. I've seen Steves Little Demon and it is a beautiful engine, On my list for sure. Good luck with your tiny4 and keep us up to date.                        Gary


----------



## GKNIPP (Aug 17, 2014)

These are some of the best and thorough plans out there.


----------



## MrMetric (May 29, 2019)

These smaller barstock engines are really cool for people who want to have a good time learning.  Screw something up?  No problem... The expense is primarily just your time; material is almost inconsequential.  Castings are great and a skill all on their own, but they do up the ante.

I bought the inline plans for the engine yesterday and they were delivered very quickly.  Heck, it was worth the $40 just to support the effort put into them, and they are fun to read too.  Yes, I agree that they are well done. The engine is definitely on my build list.  I was trying to decide if I want to do a Little Hercules (Bob Shores) or the inline next.  It is a bit of a tossup, but I'm thinking I may do the Inline 4.  It is just too cute (ouch! but I mean it as a complete compliment! LOL)

Kudos on the great job.  I hope others help support your endeavor too.

Alan


----------



## baomingming (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi
       Can I buy from EBAY? I can't access your personal website. Thank you.


----------



## BillH (Aug 23, 2019)

Just bought the plans and received them in a few minutes. They are very nice


----------

